# James McCarthy: Codebreaker; Will Todd: Ode to a Nightingale



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Julia Doyle / David Temple / BBC Concert Orchestra / Hertfordshire Chorus
James McCarthy: Codebreaker; Will Todd: Ode to a Nightingale

Release Date October 6, 2017
Duration01:23:22
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Choral
Recording DateJune 26, 2016 - June 28, 2016
Recording Location
Watford Colosseum


----------

